# Grey Knight terminator models disappointing?



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

well im not sure if im crazy but does anybody else think the Old Grey knight terminators looked better then the new ones.
maybe im just crazy who knows. anyways ill be buying a box set anyways but heres a pic of before and after.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

They don't look as ornate as the older ones, but I think those helmets look a lot better. and i assume we can now customize all the terminators so grey knight players won't have 5 guys in the same pewter pose.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

My first impressions was that the eyes were way too big, but looking closer at the paint job, that isn't the case thankfully. The legs look kinda out of place too. I'm sure it's like with most GW models: They look bad in the pictures, but in real life they look much, much better. Like, if you raise the stormbolter arm a little bit higher, it'll look like the metal one.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

comparing 1 retarded pose probably done while jervis johnson was bumming matt ward to one of the better originals seems unfair, especially when one pose is set and the other comes down to the individual.

I prefer these to allot of the awful shite GW has been doing lately, the overdetailed busy crap like the twilight angels and space puppies are awful examples of gaming pieces, so its good to see models not weighed down in skulls and all other manner of crap, I still think they should be even simpler (and cheaper) but hey ho.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yeah i think its just the helmet seems more exposed then the old ones. and they seem a bit oversized. also i dont really care for the legs either they seem really small compared to the arms and torso. dont get me wrong ill be kit bashing the shit out of these box sets, but im just not impressed with the overall model quality. ofcourse who knows maybe when i unbox the new ones they will look way better then the ones in the pics.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Shit pose, shit painting, shit photography, as opposed to a classic miniature that has been ranked as high as one of the top 10 models GW have produced, right up there with Archaon, and you're comparing them?

They don't have Force Halberds, which is shit as they were the iconography as much as the unpainted ceramite and book/sword, however, the bits themselves are decent, and I'll be finding a use for that Hammer.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

It is great that the bits include an Apothecary arm and backpack finally as well as an arm by the look of things for the standard, two things that have sadly lacked in Terminator marines for over 15 years. This alone is a good sign.

The force stave as well is a good object for a few things from Adeptus Mech through to Libby's as well generally.

The halberds are going to get a good lot of use as power weapons and glaives too, so the kit can be used for quite a few things and will increase the ammount of kit bash material that is around to be used to make things different, especially if you think outside the box and blend different kits. 

All in all, it is what I expected. As for posing, it all comes down to that at the end of the day. Some people can pose well, others cannot. Most of the issues with GW figures come from posing the weapon and the head or direction of the legs and head so they face the same way. The same could be said about cloaks used with tabards, the wind appears to be blowing in three different ways when done incorrectly.

Lexi.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

They look great.
The main things which look 'off' are due to the pose, and the lower neckline than the older models.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't like ANY of the new GKs to be honest. Especially optimus prime.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I don't like ANY of the new GKs to be honest. Especially optimus prime.


I think that when you see them in person, and in less combat-y poses, you'll think the Terminators are fine.
The Donkey Kong though, not much can change about how that looks.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the PAGK, look forward to wolfifying them, but everything else is utter dog shit.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You want my opinion? 

I hope they don't shit all over the Necrons like they did here. I never cared for Grey Knights as a force, but their miniatures deserve much more than...Well, that. Plus, the Dread knight is just plain embarrassing. My guess was Matt Ward was watching the climax from Aliens and thought "This pleases me. I will now promptly eat it, digest it, and shit it out as 40k."


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

It's funny that people will say Mat ward doesn't suck at his job, but after his latest endeavor, and the development, the fluff, and the models, how can you say he doesn't? Not to mention the catastrophe that was WoTR.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> It's funny that people will say Mat ward doesn't suck at his job, but after his latest endeavor, and the development, the fluff, and the models, how can you say he doesn't? Not to mention the catastrophe that was WoTR.


Because the codex AND the models are both good.
I can't judge the fluff yet, and I've no idea what WoTR is like.

Don't explain it.

Also how the hell is he responsible for the models?
Don't they hire entirely separate people for the design of the things?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

They hire sculptors, but he is entirely responsible for the creative process. Hence why sculptors dont say "Fuck the "codex" these space marines are all going to have wings and beaks" They make models for what he created. 

How is the Codex good? He entirely shit all over the already established gray knight fluff. I am willing to bet that somwhere in there, he has Gray knights and Chaos marines allying, because you know, some Tau might have stumbled along. 

And the Model's aren't good, though this part is subjective. You think they are, I think they suck. Not to much either of us can do there.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> They hire sculptors, but he is entirely responsible for the creative process. Hence why sculptors dont say "Fuck the "codex" these space marines are all going to have wings and beaks" They make models for what he created.
> 
> How is the Codex good? He entirely shit all over the already established gray knight fluff. I am willing to bet that somwhere in there, he has Gray knights and Chaos marines allying, because you know, some Tau might have stumbled along.
> 
> And the Model's aren't good, though this part is subjective. You think they are, I think they suck. Not to much either of us can do there.


1. Alright fair enough.

2. You kinda need to CHANGE fluff in order to make the army more interesting than "Dudes in Terminator armour, and dudes in Power armour, all with Force weapons!"; because, you know, that's boring as fuck, they added variety and multiple unit types, why shouldn't they retcon?
Quality of codex and quality of fluff are not related, the fluff can be as retarded as it likes, the codex is good if the rules are good, that's what I mean by 'codex'.

3. It is subjective, and I'm sure your opinions will soften once you see the models IRL.
Just like the Storm Raven, heaps of people hated it, then half of them changed their opinion once they saw it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I like them, and the plastic will lead to more variety.

They had a challenge given that they were replacing incredible models, but I think they've done it justice... Also, what's all this about them not having halberds? The options are there...

But the Dreadknight is a bit... weird.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

torealis said:


> They had a challenge given that they were replacing incredible models, but I think they've done it justice... Also, what's all this about them not having halberds? The options are there...


They do get Halberds, they just aren't the default option.
Anyone in Power armour can replace his sword (no additional benefit, since they don't have an Invulnerable save in the first place) with one of the other options for a fee; Terminators do gain a benefit from the sword, to they don't have to pay.
The Grey Knights box comes with three sets of Force falchions, three Force halberds, a Daemon Hammer, and (I think) a Warding Stave.
The Terminator box comes with the same, except 5 of those two, instead of 3.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, still, that's fine isnt it? People still have the option...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

their 'dread' doesnt look bad, its somewhat bland, but thats good in my opinion. it will make good cannon fodder for modding up. 

did you see the 360 of the Dread-knight? the first pic looked retarded, the 360 looks half way decent. im sure it could easily be made to look amazing with some GSing on the very bland armor


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

I think the proportions are different, with the new ones (standard grey knights) having thinner legs and slightly thinner arms. I don't like it, for some reason. The Dread Knight (Penitent Engine 2.0) is ugly as hell.

Grey knights were the first army I considered collecting, and looking at these models - I'm glad I didn't. The differences are very subtle but overall not to my taste.


----------



## Swarmlord (Feb 19, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> My guess was Matt Ward was watching the climax from Aliens and thought "This pleases me. I will now promptly eat it, digest it, and shit it out as 40k."


i thought the same!:laugh: Sigourney Weaver would like the upgrade.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I really cant see what people are complaining about, the terminators went from a 20 part metal set (which included duplications) to near 120 plastic bits, the plastics are as ornate and as detailed as the original metals and the plastics are very very faithful to the very popular originals,but they have also included a wealth of never before seen parts and new weapon options and with the flexibility of plastic for less money than the old metals.

The problem people have is they build these releases up in there minds, hell we have 450 page thread about these guys and people forget that sculptors and designers have briefs, part of which would have been "dont change the look,people like them as they are". They are everything the metals were or are but in plastic with more stuff .

The Dreadknight is a massive and original(to 40k product range not idea) fun kit,it fits with the army and it will be massively popular and knights have been part of the 40k fluff for years and they didnt look half as good as this guy, yes a sealed cock pit would have been better in my opinion (convert one using dread bits)and a little more imperial knight and less alien/matrix/avatar would have been nice but as a model i think it works,i also think it looks different to separate it from the penitent engine which to be honest looks like an Orc designed it.

I dont know if there are other units within the codex that will need plastic kits as i havent seen it yet, but i assume razor backs and land raiders with psi cannons are likely at some point and maybe some dread stuff?


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess the changes are just underwhelming overall, apart from Voltron boy which seeems to be a love it or hate it thing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Whats that you say convert the dreadknight into a chaos knight titan for appoc, don't mind if I do!

Ps. Death to the false emperor.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Whats that you say convert the dreadknight into a chaos knight titan for appoc, don't mind if I do!
> 
> Ps. Death to the false emperor.


its a Dread Knight, not a Knight titan. IE: its way too small to be a knight titan. knight titans are about double the height atleast, since even the warhound and reaver are easily 2 and a half to 3 of the dread knight still


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Really can't tell from the image how big it really is, however it does seem to be 3 times the size of a marine, which isn't far of from a knight titan size, which are generally thought to be 4-5 marines lengths tall going on the difference between a revere, and a warhound. 

However it's really is hard to tell, because an official model from a currently licensed GW company or affiliate has not been released, yet I really doubt knight titans should be twice the height of the dread knight, after all they have 2 structure points, and are often armed with laz cannons (Last time I checked my appoc book, shit like that should be about half the size of a warhound. However I concede that such a conversion would still be on the small side, but scratch built examples often look like shit.

Also where you really suggesting I didn't know the difference between the two? You do know what the word convert means right. IE: I know its not a knight titan.

Also just to be a ass the attached image of one of the few surviving example of a armorcast knight titan (Eldar but still) should illustrate how pointless your reply was.

Also I am probably far more aware of the scale of titans, do to actually owning one. See second image.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the man in the dread Knight, its to scale, its a termie. its standing abit taller then a demon prince. 










though I do agree of the point that Knight titan looks like complete shit, If someone seriously put their minds to it, they could build a better one


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

See, i look at the JankKnight, and think 'Armoured Core' much? If i get one, that model is getting bashed to look like it popped straight out of Armoured Core 4


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> See, i look at the JankKnight, and think 'Armoured Core' much? If i get one, that model is getting bashed to look like it popped straight out of Armoured Core 4


Dude, that game was fucking brilliant.
I've only played the original, but the point still stands, even if the controls are horribly obscure by today's standards!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I was really fond of the old ones, but I do actually think that the new ones are slightly better, for they are plastic, so you could probably make them look even more ornate than the old ones. 

But I will still try to hunt down every last GK model I can find in metal before getting the new amazing plastic ones.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> But I will still try to hunt down every last GK model I can find in metal before getting the new amazing plastic ones.


OCD much? :laugh:


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

you may have missed these one's from your list...










Herpaderp 

~O


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Dude, that game was fucking brilliant.
> I've only played the original, but the point still stands, even if the controls are horribly obscure by today's standards!


The latest versions are actually amazing, both graphically and in the feel of the game. Once you get past the horrible controls, obviously. But i digress, i'm thinking to pull off the conversion i'm gonna need to head in a half tau battlesuit, half dreadnought direction. This'll give me something to think about


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> Herpaderp
> 
> ~O


:rofl:

It'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Winterous said:


> OCD much? :laugh:


OCD? :scratchhead:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.

I'm not sure exactly where it's relevant here, but hey ho.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I'm not sure exactly where it's relevant here, but hey ho.


Because even though he was saying the new models are better, he said this.
"But I will still try to hunt down every last GK model I can find in metal before getting the new amazing plastic ones."

Which just screams to me "I'm doing this just BECAUSE!", a common trend amongst the obsessive :biggrin:


----------

